# Adivce



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi guys...I need all my crazy cockapoo friends advice.
So I have been looking for a puppy....well this little boy is needing to be re-homed as the people just couldn't handle a puppy with 2 dogs and 4 cats already...so he is needing a new home. he is 6 months old.
I would be able to meet him to check his temperment and bring lady along too to see if they get along.
What do we all think...I was really wanting a girl, and something interesting coloured...I have a big heart and hate to think of any dog not having a home, but is this going to get me into trouble in the long run?? is it better for Lady to be with a young puppy than with a 6 month old. I don't know what to do, I wish I had so much money to open a cockapoo rescue!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

He's very cute! I'm not really sure what ages are best for dogs to meet if i'm honest :S
He's still young, & i'm guessing they've said they have proof of the parents tests for PRA and things? If you get to go and meet with Lady then maybe give it a try & see what you think? You can always go see without having to buy it even if it does seem like it would be okay, it could just be worth a visit & then sleep on it & have a chat see what you think  Good luck Amanda! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Mo, he is a cutie! I'm not surprised you are tempted. I say follow your gut instinct as only you know what you really want. It would be very tempting to rescue every dog you found but you have to be 100% sure it;s what you want. What do you know about the dog? Does he have any issues or undesirable habits? Can you commit to any re-training requirements if needed? I'm not sure about your age question, it doesn't seem to matter that much from others on here who have more than one. 

It's a tough one. Follow your instinct and you will decide what's right for you. I think you are obviously keen on this gorgeous boy or you wouldn't have posted. If you just need some reassurance to go for it then you'll get it in bucket loads from us lot, I'm sure. 

lots of love and :hug:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

oh god he is gorgeous!!!! I think you need to see how he gets on with Lady. i'm sure others can offer you more advice though but if you can rehome him that would be a lovely thing to do. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Oh Oh - he is sooo cute. It may be a case of what wins - head or heart...
difficult decision for you Amanda but I am sure you will make the right one..


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I am a great believer in fate and you know what you have been looking for another puppy and you have been drawn to him.

Maybe you are going to be his forever new home and are the right owner as his current ones are just a stop gap till his proper mummy comes along.

6 months is fine and boy & girl combo is the best 

I would look into it and take it from there and do all your checks and meets with Lady.

Your asking- so you are already interested- go on give the boy a home you know you want to


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Bless his little poo shoes!!!! Well I would struggle to walk away from a rescue dog and if I could've found one when we were looking I would've gone down that route as there are so so many lovely dogs looking for homes. I actually felt quite guilty for buying a puppy 
It always seems funny to me how many dogs find their owner rather than the other way around, may be this little guy has been sent your way for a reason


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great minds Shirley!!!!! lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

First reaction ... he is so cute ... 

Second reaction .. somethings as just meant to be .. that's how I have Honey and she is totally perfect ... 

Third reaction .. health testing and Lady must meet him ..

Fourth reaction .. can he please join Lady as an adventuring Cockapoo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so torn!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Mo.
I would have him, but I think I would get into trouble with the other half.lol.
From Lady's last adventure I can see she likes to play with other dogs, The little dog is living with other dogs and the cats are a bonus as far as I'm concerned, (my brother has 3 cats and when we visit the cats hide in the woods. Poppy just chases them all over).
If lady gets on with the puppy, could you take the puppy for a weekend and see how they get on in your home. But be prepared for the frantic playing, this goes on in our house all the time and it just seems normal to me now. You will see straight way if they are going to be friends
Plus I would have him checked over the vet just to be on the safe side. 
He looks loverly little boy in that picture, and I think you would give him a fantastic forever home.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sound idea from Col, Mo, if you meet him with Lady and it goes well, then have him home for a visit, it would reassure you. Good luck :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Ali!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I keep looking at his gorgeous, happy little face!!

You'll know when you meet him and spend some time with him if it's meant to be.

x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Guys I am so Torn, I think what you all are saying makes so much sence and thank you that is why I asked!
I was hoping for a girl, but sometimes fate does take charge. 
I am still torn, and I worry that I lead too much with my heart and not with my head. 

I will ask if they would be willing for him to come for a stay to see how things work out.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I thought he looked so happy too!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You should let your heart rule your head


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Great minds Shirley!!!!! lol


You mad as a fruit cake as well then :laugh::laugh:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Seems that way!!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We are going to meet him tomorrow...and see how it goes. EEK


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

He's so cute. I will only make comments on two things of my first impression. Regarding whether Lady should be with a puppy, I would think not - puppies are really so much more annoying to a dog (at least mine) that she would probably appreciate an older one, and 2) this pup has been growing up with two other dogs apparently so she is well-socialized already to be around other dogs. I think I would like that part of it being done with.

But I agree with all the others, certainly all dogs are cute and nice (for the most part) but visit with him and him and Lady and see if his personality pulls you enough to make him part of your family.

good luck with your decision!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well fate it will be....There is someone going today to meet him and the owner to be interviewed....so fate it will be we will meet him tomorrow if he is still available.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You know you have a couple of days off...... I have nt read the thread just zoomed to the end  I dont think 6 months is too old, he'll still be eager to learn will probably take Ladys lead..if he's still available I'd go with Lady and visit and just see what you think, I think you'll know. Oh and by the way he looks adorable can just picture them together and just a ps little boys are lovely just so you dont go ganging up on that hubbie... good luck x x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol Thanks Karen, Someone is going to meet him today and be interviewed...then if he is still available I am going to meet him tomorrow. 
He is really cute.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh he looks it... I can really picture them together, a little friend for Lady. Do you know anything about the people going today ??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great plan .. dont worry .. see how it goes tomor ... you will know then  

You may just fall in love with him .. he is very very cute and he would be so happy with you .. but see how it goes


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, it is a single man, he is older, and he lives on a farm. She however wants him to go to a home with dogs, and this man doesn't have any dogs. he used to but not anymore. She said he loves dogs so much and thinks he would be a good companion for Lady.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous, go with your heart. xx (I'm jealous by the way, Izzy wants a sister but her mean mummy can't commit/make up her mind) xx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, he is so cute! I would love to rehome a dog, Cockapoo or not, but I have so many questions and fears about it too, like you. I would love for a dog to just show up on my doorstep, but I don't suppose that will ever happen.

I would say to you, if it is meant to be, it will be. This could be the right dog for your family...or it could be a stepping stone to the right dog.

Is he neutered yet? Would be nice if you didn't have to go through that again!

They would look adorable together though, that is for sure!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like fate will tell you tomorrow, if the guy doesn't pass then it's telling you to get the little guy!!
Cara get a sister! You will make Izzy happy forever  haha, x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! no he is not neutured yet...he would be very soon tho...lol. 

It's funny but I feel a little more confident that I am leaving it to fate.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am trying not to get too excited ...... it is sooooo hard for me ......


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Amanda if you get chance to meet him I think you'll just know, you'll be able to tell if he's for you and Lady x x x 
Cara if you are at the considering stage and admitting it lol... then dont think it will be too long me dear x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

jojo said:


> i am trying not to get too excited ...... It is sooooo hard for me ......


lol!!! Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Me three x x x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't wait to hear the outcome! I guess you'll know straight away if he is right for you


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Only just caught up with this! I am a great believer in fate, but will be keeping everything crossed for you! xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks!!! My husband was shocked...i just told him that fate will decide if we get this little dude...and he was like WOW! normally when I don't get what I am expecting I am upset...he said he was shocked....I am letting fate have this one...if that little man is meant to be mine, then tomorrow he will be...just have to wait and see. and Lady of course has to agree that he can come home too.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Ooh this is so exciting!! Good luck tomorrow! He looks so cute.
Pip X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was just sent two more pictures of the little guy....thought I would share


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh he is so cute!
They're clearly routing for you as the owner


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh he is lovely ... you're obviously still a contender if she's sending you pics... tell her we'll all give you a reference as an experienced loving cockapoo owner  What is he called x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, bless him, I want him! 

If I were the current owner I know who I would choose. I think the extra pics are a sign that he's not going home with the guy!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He really does have the happiest little face!! 

My friend always uses the expression "what's for you won't go by you" so if this cheeky little chap is meant to be Lady's new little brother then it will all work out.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness - I wish he weren't so far away! LOL. He is simply adorable! Such a nice size too.

I find it so funny that I get so excited for everyone else - I have my own *newish* cockapoo, and yet I love to keep looking and seeing other new ones! I'll probably be disappointed if you don't get him. But mind you, totally get the leaving it to fate thing if its right and such.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

His name is Rocky, do you think it would be bad to change the name of a 6month old dog??


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

No not at all! I asked when we were getting Daisy and the advice was that it was fine to change it and even a positive thing. Most rescue dogs have their names changed and one of the reasons is just incase their are any negative connotations connected to the old name. 

I am sure that wont be the case with Rocky but I think they learn very quickly so I would change it if you want to! Dizzy to Daisy wasn't a huge change and within a couple of days she would respond to it everytime. 

Good luck today.

xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck today Amanda


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck!

I have always taken on older dogs in need of new homes so well done for considering this pup!!

As for changing names - no reason not to at all and it can even be a good thing as it gives the dog a complete new start


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I wonder how Amanda and Lady are getting on ... 

Yes you could change his name .. at 6 months ... no reason not to


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well darn, I thought since I was so many hours behind you guys, I would wake up and hear some news this a.m. I'll patiently wait!


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

forgot that Amanda is on this side of the pond - she's only an hour ahead of me. So, early in the day to find out what's going to happen.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I like Rocky.... Lady and Rocky its got a ring .... hope you have a positive visit x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it is 12:00 noon, I am waiting to hear from the Lady as she didn't respond to me last night, I am going to e-mail her now...I have a feeling that he may have gone with the farmer...kinda hoping not, but I did let fate have this one...lol....so I am still waiting to hear...I will update you all as soon as I know! Thanks for all the support!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

oh boo I hope not too!!!! He is your doggy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lets just hope she's been very busy, she'd have to let you know so no need to ignore you .... just busy... fingers crossed, but yeh if its meant to be its meant to be if its not then its not


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Rocky found his new home, and not with me  the Lady just sent me an e-mail that he went with the farmer....I am sad....but there will be another puppy out there who is supposed to be mine.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that but like you said you were going to let fate decide so am sure there is another lovely puppy out there for you. The good news is that Rocky has a new home.

x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Mo ..... what a shame I really feel for you but your baby must be somewhere else, he/she will be waiting for you and it will be perfect. Much love.:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh what a shame  But fate was supposed to decide, so your puppy is still out there


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh I feel for you but it was obviously not meant to be :hug: ....I'm glad Rocky has a new home 

So your new baby is still out there waiting for you to find her!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Amanda dont be sad .. it wasnt meant to be  ... 

Back to your puppy search .. don't let this stop you ... shall I send you a JoJo puppy next year .. they are only going to the very very very best forever homes ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh that is a shame but it obviously wasn't meant to be . I completely understand how you feel as we were second in line for daisy and the people before us hadn't rung the breeder back when they said they would. I actually started to believe that Daisy (or Dizzy as she was then) could be ours. I let myself get very excited and then I got an email saying she had gone. As we all know that only lasted a week, but if you were anything like me for those couple of days of waiting I could think of nothing else!

You said you would like an interesting coat colour so now you can go back to your search for your perfect puppy  and please keep us up to date with your findings!  Sending lots of hugs your way! :hug: xxx


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

well said Sarah - glad that Rocky did find a forever home. He was a real cutie!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh Mo, glad you are taking it so philosophically. I just read the whole thread from start to finish and I could feel the tension and couldn't wait to hear what happened. Pity it wasn't quite the ending hoped for, but there is a little one out there for you And it will be the right one!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

There will definitely be another puppy meant just for you. Hope you don't have to wait long now


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hope you are not too disappointed.
We had a couple of disappointments when we were looking and thinking back they may have been a mistake ,heart ruling head. Loverly puppy's but not what we were really looking for.
As you said you really wanted a girl maybe this is fate and your next puppy is still out there.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:hug: Mo, sorry for your disappointment.
So, now for your puppy search - looking forward to following it, keep us up to date


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! you are all so amazing and so Kind.
I hope that he has a great home on that farm.

As for my puppy...yes she is out there somewhere....and hubby is already calling her his choco girl! lol he likes all the interesting colours alot!!

So yes Jojo please send over one of your pups! lol! no breeder research needed..

I will for sure keep everyone updated on our search


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lol .. oops talking about my puppies on forums :S oops .... 

Amanda I am so pleased you are ok .. been thinking about you ... stick with the search .. get your choco girl .. you may get one the same time I get mine .. that would be fab  

We could call them Chic and Choc  ok the sun has got to me again today xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! OH JOJO! you know how to make me giggle!
hahahah!
Enjoy the sun...it is bloddy cold over here.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's been bloddy cold up here too


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Awwwww sweetie - just caught up with this thread. Your next baby is out there somewhere :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Mandy! I will just have to live through Remy for a bit.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Thanks Mandy! I will just have to live through Remy for a bit.


It took me a long while to get Remy - I first contacted the breeder in March before Poppy was even in season so waited for 7 months. Be patient as it's important you find exactly what you are looking for


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks!!
I have just gone on a "notification" list for one lady's pups.....but that is all it is....she will just let me know if she gets pregnant as she is just going into season now....so we will wait and see.


----------

